# Getting our rental deposit back



## SuziesMum (May 21, 2009)

After the expiry of an 11 month contract we were asked to leave our rented property because of a disputed water bill. (We had reported a water leak which the rental agents failed to fix - we paid half of the wasted water but the owners wanted us to pay the total. We didn't so were asked to leave).
We have now received an email from the rental agents informing us that they will be taking the balance of this dispute (79 euro), plus the water and electricity bills for the last two months - PLUS an additional 200 euro for clearing weeds from the garden. Out of a deposit of 750 euro, they will be returning 176 euro.
My question is, under Spanish law are the agents able to do this? I was under the impression that the deposit was for damage only - of which there was none.
Many thanks


----------



## kurt85 (May 7, 2013)

Unfortunetly this is such a common thing here in SPain, I have lived in various rented properties through the Costa del Sol and have never got my deposit back, they make excuses for why they are keeping it, I once came back the day after I had moved out to do the things they said they were charging me for and they still didnt give it back.

Its not right but i always use the deposit to pay the last month so that they cant mug me off anymore, doesnt matter whether ive been there ages, got on well, always been the same, so I feel for ya, give them hell and let us know how you get on! 

Kind Regards,

Kurt


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Have you left the property yet? 

If not, don't!!!

An 11 month contract isn't worth the paper it's written on - tell them so! Is it in Spanish? If not, it should be - by law!

Strictly speaking they are not allowed to use the deposit for ANYTHING other than to repair damage. However, many do. I would threaten to denounce them and also threaten to notify hacienda. In all probability the landlord (and possibly the agent) are not declaring the income.


At the end of the day, there really is little that you can do without the expense of getting a solicitor and going to court.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Eleven month contracts have no legal status. Stay until you have used up your deposit. Play hardball.
We paid a deposit of 1800€ as two months rent on a not very pleasant piso to a grasping agent who was clearly a crook. After three months into the contract we decided to leave but knew we wouldn't see our deposit so stayed two extra months. The agent threatened us with the police, we told her to **** off and that was the end of that.
Our current landlord doesn't expect us to ask for our deposit,he expects us to live in the house until it's used.

D her


----------

